# Hosting Catalog Event~



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

I just recently got to attend my first catalog event, and would like to host one myself!

I will be doing this in *groups of 3.*
I have spaces sectioned (and numbered) for you to place *6-9 items*
--- Go left as soon as you leave the airport.
--- Trust me, you won't miss it. =3
Make sure they are *orderable items*.
--- Crafted items cannot be ordered through catalog.
*Wait* until we are all ready before you start cataloging.
*Pick up one item at a time then drop it.
Do NOT steal someone's item(s)*
Once we are done,* I will end session*.
If you would like to visit again. Please post again after you finish your session ... bring some fresh items too =3

I will have a larger, separate section for my items you can catalog, btw. I'll try and change a few things out each time I run a visit.

*How to enter the queue: *_Post our resident's name & island name_
I will not PM a dodo code otherwise. This is for in the event we have a dishonest visitor, we can report their behavior.



Spoiler: DONE



Round 1 - DONE
1 @Leann
2 @Xcourt560x
3 @sunchild

Round 2 -DONE
1 @Edge
2 @Alicia
3  @kylab115

Round 3hiff -DONE
1 @FlimsyAxe
2 @Maris82084
3 @KarinaKatrea

Round 4 -DONE
1 @Spiinks
2 @creamyy
3 @chiffonroll

Round 5 Done
1 @pandavillepanda @dev1l 
2 @pung 
3 @Jenny_ysy



Round 6
1 @shayminskyforme88
2 @pung
3


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I come please?

IGN: Evilann (Don't worry, I'm not really evil)
Island: Dou Dou Island


----------



## Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to come but I am doing another event currently. Could I be in a later group? 
name edge
town juniper


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey can I come?  
IGN: courtney from sunny grove


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

Edge said:


> I would like to come but I am doing another event currently. Could I be in a later group?
> name edge
> town juniper


Shops are closed for me and I don't wanna design anymore tonight so I'll probably be doing this for awhile. So now worries. Just post when you are available!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d like to join!! 
name: priya, island: Coventry


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey I’d love to stop by!


----------



## frogjail (Apr 19, 2020)

i'm also currently in the middle of another event, but i'd love to be included in a later group!!
name: holly
town: fishbone


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 19, 2020)

kylab115 said:


> Hey I’d love to stop by!


Kyla from evergreen


----------



## Alicia (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to join, Alicia from Acorn!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

Leann said:


> Can I come please?
> 
> IGN: Evilann (Don't worry, I'm not really evil)
> Island: Dou Dou Island





Xcourt560x said:


> Hey can I come?
> IGN: courtney from sunny grove





sunchild said:


> I’d like to join!!
> name: priya, island: Coventry


Will be sending code in just a moment!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to come! If pocket camp items are reorderable, I'll bring em as well 

IGN: Blue
Island: Towny


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 19, 2020)

I DM you my info, but its Marissa from Viruland


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

Btw, im on mobile so please be patient while I update the top post. ^-^


----------



## Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Shops are closed for me and I don't wanna design anymore tonight so I'll probably be doing this for awhile. So now worries. Just post when you are available!


thank you! I am free to visit when ever now.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

frogjail said:


> i'm also currently in the middle of another event, but i'd love to be included in a later group!!
> name: holly
> town: fishbone


Just post again when you are free since I am just going down the list of messages for group order. ^-^


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 19, 2020)

If there's still room I would love to join, Karina from Kawaii.


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 19, 2020)

I am Sammy from Bunburry. May I be in the queue?


----------



## creamyy (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to come!

ign: shannon
island: ekchusis


----------



## chiffonroll (Apr 19, 2020)

Amy from Willow


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> Would love to come! If pocket camp items are reorderable, I'll bring em as well
> 
> IGN: Blue
> Island: Towny


I think if they don't have the tab they can search for them.
Like the sanrio posters


----------



## pandavillepanda (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to join! 

name: panda
island: pandaville


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

Sooooooooooooo delay cuz my setup was a lil dumb. Lmao
An item got stuck on stall.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 19, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I think if they don't have the tab they can search for them.
> Like the sanrio posters



I just checked my catalog and I can't search them at all  Guess you really have to connect pocket camp to access it. Will just bring random items then!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

Edge said:


> I would like to come but I am doing another event currently. Could I be in a later group?
> name edge
> town juniper





kylab115 said:


> Kyla from evergreen





Alicia said:


> I'd love to join, Alicia from Acorn!



Sorry the lil set up error put us behind a lil. I got it fixed now!
I'll be sending code shortly


Also, I skipped someone so had to edit. Slowly adding the groups.


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> Would love to come! If pocket camp items are reorderable, I'll bring em as well
> 
> IGN: Blue
> Island: Towny



Wait, is the pocket camp items catalogue-able?


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 20, 2020)

Leann said:


> Wait, is the pocket camp items catalogue-able?


It's only catalog-able (reorderable) if you connect pocket camp to acnh! I tried to search for it in my catalog but nothing comes up. I will be bring random items instead


----------



## Leann (Apr 20, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> It's only catalog-able if you connect pocket camp to acnh! I tried to search for it in my catalog but nothing comes up. I will be bring random items instead



oh.. I see... thank you


----------



## pung (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come? Pung from LavaCoast


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 20, 2020)

In the event someone is running late, we will wait a few mins then I'll close gate.
Person will be crossed out and welcome to post again asking to come.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



FlimsyAxe said:


> Would love to come! If pocket camp items are reorderable, I'll bring em as well
> 
> IGN: Blue
> Island: Towny





Maris82084 said:


> I DM you my info, but its Marissa from Viruland





KarinaKatrea said:


> If there's still room I would love to join, Karina from Kawaii.


Getting new code.
 Will PM you shortly~


----------



## dev1l (Apr 20, 2020)

i would love to go, 
im MUERTE?! from el salitre


----------



## pandavillepanda (Apr 20, 2020)

Heading to bed so you can take my name off the list! Thank you!


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi I'd love to stop by!
I'm Jenny from Breezy.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 20, 2020)

pandavillepanda said:


> Heading to bed so you can take my name off the list! Thank you!


Ty for updatimg. ^-^ Sleep well. I do hope to do more of these in the future.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Spiinks said:


> I am Sammy from Bunburry. May I be in the queue?





creamyy said:


> I would love to come!
> 
> ign: shannon
> island: ekchusis





chiffonroll said:


> Amy from Willow


Reopening for your round!
Will be pming the codes shortly!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d like to join if you are still doing this.

IGN: Shawn
Island: Winterwood


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 20, 2020)

After this one round I need bathroom break before sending next group code


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 20, 2020)

thank you so much for hosting this! That was super worth it.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 20, 2020)

pung said:


> Can I come? Pung from LavaCoast





dev1l said:


> i would love to go,
> im MUERTE?! from el salitre





Jenny_ysy said:


> Hi I'd love to stop by!
> I'm Jenny from Breezy.


Send code shortly

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



shayminskyforme88 said:


> I’d like to join if you are still doing this.
> 
> IGN: Shawn
> Island: Winterwood


Pung for your group won't be ready for another 30mins.
Would you like to wait or would you like to run small group? I have extra items in the event of a small group happening so there is still several things to catalog. ^^;


----------



## kotinni (Apr 20, 2020)

Interested to join!!

IGN: Rena
Island: Memori


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Send code shortly
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I could wait


----------



## H2406 (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to join and I'm available for the next 45mins!

Edit: Hardy from Haradise


----------



## frogjail (Apr 20, 2020)

i would love to join now!! holly from fishbone!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 20, 2020)

Sorry i fell asleep... it was after 2am for me. ^^;

Since this was a big success, I'm going to work on a permanent, re-useable thread later where I can host this event more often. (Like I did with weeding events in NL =3)
I probably won't get it made today... a villager home finally got moved on my island so I need to start my design of the area. Lmao


----------

